# Suggestions for the Site



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2007)

Any general or specific suggestions you may have abotu the site?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2007)

Well, do something with those top row buttons. Make monthly polls, update some things.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Well, do something with those top row buttons. Make monthly polls, update some things.


 Was getting around to first thing.

Will get around to second.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2007)

Get Justin to work on items guide and finish it. D=


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 1, 2007)

Make a shrine dedicated to me.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Get Justin to work on items guide and finish it. D=


 Justin is not a hard worker. lol  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Make a shrine dedicated to me.


 best suggestion evar. =D


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Make a shrine dedicated to me.


 We've had a team working on this project for about 2 months now.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was head until a chemical explosion. It was a terrifying ordeal.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, proper safety equipment is now required, so hopefully we won't have a repeat.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good. Your lives will not be terminated on Judgement Day.


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Get Justin to work on items guide and finish it. D=


 You shall see the magic of the item portal in coming time.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 6, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Make a shrine dedicated to me.


 I think you deserve better than a shrine.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Suggestions? Get everything working. Need I say more?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Suggestions? Get everything working. Need I say more?


 You dare say the VG section is not up to speed? D:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Suggestions? Get everything working. Need I say more?


 Everything works.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

No, I say that half the links I click are:

1: 404'd
2: Not connected to the rest of the site

So I figure you get everything actually up and running with content before you call it a site. Wild idea, huh? I know we've had this conversation before.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> No, I say that half the ]
> 1: We only have that for the buttons at the top.
> 2: Like what?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> No, I say that half the ]
> Who cares... they go to a "coming soon" page anyway.  I haven't bothered fixing them because they are pointless right now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, since it is an AC site, and the buttons are all about AC, AND on each page, I suggest you either take them off or get them done. That's a suggestion.

Not connected to the site. Let me re-word that. Most of your new 'content', other than let's say VC downloads, are all in like, little bloggish-posts. They get lost in pages after time, and you're basically keeping it there for a bit, and then gone. I understand how this works with the videogame news section thing, but with everything else, it just won't work. Plus, ALL I see in the 'Recently Added' area:

    * [VC] Downloads 21 6/04
    * [VC] Downloads 20 5/28
    * [VC] Downloads 19 5/21
    * [VC] Downloads 18 5/14
    * [VC] Downloads 17 5/07
    * [R] SNES Port 4/30
    * [VC] Downloads 16 4/30
    * [VC] Downloads 15 4/26

What the beep? All I see is VC download after VC download, no nothing. No ACTUAL content I'd like to look at other than news.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Well, since it is an AC site, and the buttons are all about AC, AND on each page, I suggest you either take them off or get them done. That's a suggestion.
> 
> Not connected to the site. Let me re-word that. Most of your new 'content', other than let's say VC downloads, are all in like, little bloggish-posts. They get lost in pages after time, and you're basically keeping it there for a bit, and then gone. I understand how this works with the videogame news section thing, but with everything else, it just won't work. Plus, ALL I see in the 'Recently Added' area:
> 
> ...


 Well hey, I'm the only person adding content, so blame someone else.     

And besides, don't bash the VCD Centers.  They're critically acclaimed. D:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Well, since it is an AC site, and the buttons are all about AC, AND on each page, I suggest you either take them off or get them done. That's a suggestion.
> 
> Not connected to the site. Let me re-word that. Most of your new 'content', other than let's say VC downloads, are all in like, little bloggish-posts. They get lost in pages after time, and you're basically keeping it there for a bit, and then gone. I understand how this works with the videogame news section thing, but with everything else, it just won't work. Plus, ALL I see in the 'Recently Added' area:
> 
> ...


 The reason for this is because I am currently the only one working on several projects for AC content.  Various members (you know who you are!) have basically abandoned me and I have suspended much of my work until summer (1.5 weeks from now).


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

This is a little story I wrote.

One day little Johnny wanted to check out some info on Animal Crossing. He Googled 'Animal Crossing' and found a quaint little site called the Bell Tree. He clicked and looked at the Animal Crossing section to the right. This IS an Animal Crossing site, right?

Event Guide
Section Projects

"Ew." *Clicks back button.*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> This is a little story I wrote.
> 
> One day little Johnny wanted to check out some info on Animal Crossing. He Googled 'Animal Crossing' and found a quaint little site called the Bell Tree. He clicked and looked at the Animal Crossing section to the right. This IS an Animal Crossing site, right?
> 
> ...


 Exactly.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> This is a little story I wrote.
> 
> One day little Johnny wanted to check out some info on Animal Crossing. He Googled 'Animal Crossing' and found a quaint little site called the Bell Tree. He clicked and looked at the Animal Crossing section to the right. This IS an Animal Crossing site, right?
> 
> ...


 We're an Animal Crossing-themed Nintendo website.  I've said that a couple of dozen times.

Besides... Just keep on the look-out for future stuff.  You'll see some drastic changes soon enough.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No we aren't.  We are an Animal Crossing website that also focuses on general Nintendo.  It's just that we haven't gotten much done yet.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, you tell that to the hundreds of people that I've told we're an Animal Crossing THEMED site.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Alright then, that's my suggestion: get your *CEN-1.8-SORD* in gear.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Alright then, that's my suggestion: get your *CEN-1.8-SORD* in gear.


 I don't work on AC content.  I already have everything in gear. <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Good, then.. Get more of the TBT nerds to work on it, I'm sure you'll get 8949854 offers. >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've also told people you are the Editor-In-Chief of TBT, when you are only of the VG section.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Good, then.. Get more of the TBT nerds to work on it, I'm sure you'll get 8949854 offers. >_>


 Err.... no.  Sadly, nobody's really willing to work, so Storm and I are really the only ones doing stuff.  We both have our hands full and if we don't get help, don't blame us for not keeping things up to speed.  With the gaming world moving at such a rapid pace, two people can't handle so much stuff.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, okay.  If you want to, YOU can deal with the PR people.  I only say that because I don't want to bother explaining that I'm actually just the editor in chief of the VG section and I work on the PR stuff, while you are the actual owner... and then I'll get questions as to why you're not doing the PR stuff.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Good, then.. Get more of the TBT nerds to work on it, I'm sure you'll get 8949854 offers. >_>


Haha.  You have no idea.  First of all... watch what you call other members.  You're a pretty big nerd FYI. =D

And that's such a joke.  People know we need help and people say they will help.  But after I spend hours explaining something to them, they back out.  This has happened MANY times.


----------



## .moof (Jun 6, 2007)

Coming from AC4life, this place is practically perfect.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Hint*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you think it's as easy as saying "I'll help with something" and "ok, go do that", think again.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

If you think it's as easy as telling an incompetent member to do something, and not having to explain to them forever, think again. You need people with experience, I.E.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> If you think it's as easy as telling an incompetent member to do something, and not having to explain to them forever, think again. You need people with experience, I.E.


I am not aware of anyone else from TBT that can help and knows enough HTML and CSS.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm right here.

Just kidding, I'm not going to help, but there ARE other places you can find people who know the SIMPLEST of coding. (HTML and CSS)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

...I know this ain't gonna help, but I'm taking Visual Basic in 10th grade.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I'm right here.
> 
> Just kidding, I'm not going to help, but there ARE other places you can find people who know the SIMPLEST of coding. (HTML and CSS)


So your theory is I go to some place where no one has any idea what TBT is and I will find someone that wants to help...

And HTML and CSS may be simple compared to other coding, but that has no relevance.  Finding a million dollars on the ground is pretty easy... compared to finding a billion dollars.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

No. I'm saying you:

-Either pay someone, however little, to do some extra work

OR

-Find a smart NSider (rare) who knows. Quadium knows it, among others.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> No. I'm saying you:
> 
> -Either pay someone, however little, to do some extra work
> 
> ...


 Pay...?

You seem to be forgetting that we're not businessmen or something.  We're teens. D:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> No. I'm saying you:
> 
> -Either pay someone, however little, to do some extra work
> 
> ...


 Pay someone?   Yah right...

And I'm not going around NSider expecting to find someone who will be randomly devoted.  They would want something for them selves.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Me and a buddy payed a guy 5$ to make us a hot layout and a custom PHP register/login system. We split it 2.50$ each. >_>

Anyway, it's called New Grounds- they have so many people without lives looking for work to do, and they are so good it'll take them a short amount of time, it's not even funny.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Me and a buddy payed a guy 5$ to make us a hot layout and a custom PHP register/login system. We split it 2.50$ each. >_>
> 
> Anyway, it's called New Grounds- they have so many people without lives looking for work to do, and they are so good it'll take them a short amount of time, it's not even funny.


 Ok, then go find someone or pay someone for us, then I'll get your point.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Uh.. no?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Uh.. no?


 Case closed.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

It's not my site, Mr. 'Founder'.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> It's not my site, Mr. 'Founder'.


 OK, so what do you propose I "pay for"?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

If you find it cheap (Even free a lot of the time.), have someone help you with the extra work. Maybe buy (Or steal) a few sweet PHP scripts or something, I don't know.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> If you find it cheap (Even free a lot of the time.), have someone help you with the extra work. Maybe buy a few sweet PHP scripts or something, I don't know.


 This isn't about PHP scripts.  And to make a long story short, we aren't paying anyone for such simple work (copying and pasting).


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

If it's so simple, why can't you get it done, smart guy?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> If it's so simple, why can't you get it done, smart guy?


 Maybe one of the other people who have or have attempted to help would like to answer that question.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Remember when you told me to watch what I said about other members? Right there you basically said that your members were too stupid/lazy to copy/paste.


----------



## Nate (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow, it's gone this far, without the topic being closed or anything? I know some HTML/CSS, but I'm not sure if I can help, since I don't know too much of it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Wow, it's gone this far, without the topic being closed or anything? I know some HTML/CSS, but I'm not sure if I can help, since I don't know too much of it.


 It's gone this far because this is an actual argument, not a flame war.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Remember when you told me to watch what I said about other members? Right there you basically said that your members were too stupid/lazy to copy/paste.


 Then do you want to try it?  We'll see who's "lazy" then.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can work on the site.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No thanks, I didn't argue to be pulled into helping.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then stop complaining about things not getting done.  



> I can work on the site.



PM me.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea Storm I'm helping but you haven't given me anything to do recently..


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As much as I agree with you, this IS a topic about what the people want on the website, regardless of what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I'll be fixing the buttons tonight.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really? Thats awesome.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

There.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2007)

=D

Better. But now it feels so empty... D=


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> =D
> 
> Better. But now it feels so empty... D=


 You'll get used to... or, let's just work to fill it back up!


----------



## Grawr (Jun 7, 2007)

Alright, I know I'm probably included in one of those people that said I would help (with the item guide, atleast) but never did. And for that, I apoligize. But to be frank, I really didn't understand much of that...

However, I am helping with the GL (though I just recently returned from a short absence), and Storm (or Bul), if theres any other jobs for the site you'd like me to do, feel free to drop me a PM or something.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2007)

Yah, the item guide was kind of confusing... but either way it doesn't matter because it's kind of done and Justin, SN, and I (plus Zel's carpets) are the only ones who can work on finishing it now.  But when we start the collection guide or other big projects, I'll post a thread about it.  I won't be starting / doing any major week until it's summer vacation for me though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2007)

Ummm....Maybe a chat box if possible! I know somewhere where you can get *really* good ones!  :yes:   :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 10, 2007)

weeun said:
			
		

> Ummm....Maybe a chat box if possible! I know somewhere where you can get *really* good ones!  :yes:   :gyroidsmile:


 Not gonna happen.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 10, 2007)

That's what the forums are for.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, ok!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2007)

weeun said:
			
		

> Ummm....Maybe a chat box if possible! I know somewhere where you can get *really* good ones!  :yes:   :gyroidsmile:


 We already have an IRC (chat room), so yah, I think that's good enough.


----------

